# I don't even know what to call it..... but it's good!!!



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a deer roast in the freezer. So I got a bit creative. I think I saw a similar recipe once so I don't take any credit, but I don't remember where I got the idea.

3 Small Cans of Tomato Sauce
1 can Stewed Tomatoes
2 whole heads of garlic (peel all the cloves)
1 large white onion
Pickling Spice (the magic in this recipe)










I thawed the roast and then put all the ingredients in a crock pot. You need to tie the pickling spice in a piece of cheese cloth. I used 2-3 tablespoons. You can cut the onion in larger chunks if you like. I left it all day in the crock pot on low. Then I pulled out the roast and it basically fell apart. I cut the roast in smaller pieces and threw it back in the pot. Serve over rice.

It's delicious (whatever it is).


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Ummmmmmmmmmmmmm, what's for lunch tomorrow? :mrgreen:


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmmmmm, what's for lunch tomorrow? :mrgreen:


leftovers 8)


----------

